

Online Magazine Startup - Need Some Advice - lewisflude

So me and my friend have launched an online magazine.<p>This is what we have so far.<p>http://planetivy.com/<p>We have about 150 writers and contributors in a Basecamp (unpaid, mostly from Universities after answering adverts), about 60-70 of which are actually pretty active. It's less than a week old, but people seem to like it.<p>We're trying to maintain a certain quality level whilst simultaneously delivering content that'll make people want to come back to the site again and again as returning visitors. We have a pretty good idea about the aesthetic we want to achieve.<p>We're missing something. Nobody cares about people reporting ABOUT the news, do they?<p>What are some things we're missing?<p>What should we be thinking about next?<p>I have some ideas as to how we can make the site unique, or attractive to potential visitors such as securing exclusive interviews or hosting video content. Things are early days so anything and everything could change.
======
caw
I agree that this site looks like a pretty blog. In terms of lean startup,
Wordpress was a good idea. Take a look at some other magazines (that may also
have print versions), and online newspapers. I don't think the design is that
important at this stage though, you need readers.

I've heard once that people don't read news for the news. They read the news
for the community. The reason why you read the WSJ vs NYT is because of the
community that reading that particular newspaper gets you. Maybe your boss, or
maybe it's your coworkers. Maybe it's the people you're trying to impress so
you can get a job with them. Or maybe you and your friends just like the same
things. Reading your magazine is thing you can share with others. I believe
what you're missing is the community.

------
jameswyse
One thing I noticed, you could do with an editor to review the posted
articles.

The 6th post on the homepage reads:

"After years of pressure, Vogue finally caved in and made a long-awaited
announAll 19 magazines in Vogues stable have vowed only to use healthy looking
models above the age of 16."

announAll ?

------
rmATinnovafy
What is the magazine about?

To me, right now it just looks like a pretty blog.

Plus, what if I was online and wanted to read it? I cant take your webpage
offline.

Think about it.

Decide on your niche, and then run with it. Push the envelope.

